# Lost, hurt and confused.



## Lost Wife (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi there, I used to come to these forums years ago about my troubled marriage, and am coming back now when things are infinitely worse, and am really needing support through finally ending things  Why does marriage have to hurt so badly?

Anyway, looking forward to what everyone has to say, and hopefully help others in return.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 25, 2018)

Welcome, Lost. There are a multitude of people here that have been through the same as you are going through now. Give us a little background on your situation please.


----------

